#   >  3D

## leonid67

,         (  ,   )    3 ,    ,     ,   ,  ,  -    .              .       (   )   ,   ,   , -       .             .   ,   -        ,       - ,       .        .             ,     .    .   -       .

----------

LY1SD, UA4NE, ut29641

----------


## R4NX

3D .
      -   .
   ,    !
     ....    .

----------

EA8DIG, LY1SD, R3DI, R8CCE, UA4NE

----------

LY1SD

----------


## R2DHG

.    ,                 21 .          ,     .        -   /  ?     -      .

----------


## leonid67

*  8 ():*

  .  ,         .    FDM ,  .          -   (         )      (  ,     ).    ,    ,   .       .     - .          .          ,  ,      ..  ..

----------

LY1SD, RA3PKJ

----------

leonid67

----------


## leonid67

. .  :Laughing:

----------


## UR0ET

> .    .  " " -   .


*leonid67*,            ?

----------

LY1SD, UR0ET

----------


## UR0ET

,  3D-.     -   Mini Palm?    -  .
    ,   LB9LG.   , , ,      .

----------


## RA3PKJ

> Flashforge dreamer.


  ? 
  ,    :



> ,    .    .


*  15 ():*

  ,  "   "   :



> .

----------


## UT0UM

> 


 




> 


 

  3 ,         

     ?

----------

UT0UM

----------


## RA3PKJ

( ).   ( ),     ,  20...26 ..
       15 . (  :Crazy: ,  10 .),    . ,    ,     - .
     ,     .

----------


## RA3YBW

> 15 . ( ,  10 .),    . ,    ,     - .
>      ,     .


 15    . 
:  ""  3D  MKS Gen v1.4    ( : LCD,   )   .       1700 .   ""  ,   .     .        3030     .      .

        .

----------


## RA3YBW

> 10.      :http://www.ebay.de/itm/Anet-A8-3D-Pr...EAAOSwBt5ZL~NE .


      5   ,     10 .    .      ,    ,       Z.

----------


## RA3YBW

> ,    5           ..  4 , Nema17    50.


    5. : https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/CE-ce...c7c8d673&tpp=1

  ,   5 .

----------


## RA3PKJ

> .


 .   . :!:

----------

RA3PKJ

----------


## RA3PKJ

> 12.    520 +


,    . -  ?

----------


## RA3PKJ

,  .
     ( ) ,     (  )  ?    .

----------

RA3PKJ

----------


## RA3PKJ

. 
 , - .

----------


## RA3PKJ

> 5. :


    .    .

----------


## RK4CI

> .


 ,   ,     .          .     .        .     .        .      .

----------


## RA3YBW

> 3   ,      ..           ,                "", ,


         .   .         .      ,         .      G-.    "    ",    0,1 ,       ,     ,       .            .         .      .     3D        3D .

----------


## RA3YBW

> ,    ,    ..


     ,     ""   ,     .     .    3D   ,       .

----------


## RA3YBW

> ,                    .    ""        " 3  " .         "    "                   ,     3 ?


     .        .     ,      .             .?
    ,      .            ,      .

    .                    .   .   .    .      .    ""     3D  ,  ,  -  .

----------


## RA3YBW

> 2,


, .   3D .   2D. ,      .

----------


## RA3YBW

> ,        ?


 ,  2D .     2D     WORD.    ,          2D .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 2D     WORD.    ,          2D .


      ,   Worde         .. :Smile:                  ,    ,                 .                .          3  ..               ,  ""    .. 



> ,  ?


       ""        5         ? :Razz:

----------


## leonid67

?         ,     .   .   3 ,    .  3 -     ,    ,   .          ,    .           .         .       ,           ,           ))).      ?      ?    ,        - .    ,       .        ,     .

----------


## RA3PKJ

, . .
      ,          .
,       () .



> (    )          2   .


       Z ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> : https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/RepRa...2c05fd44&tpp=1      ,     350.   .


    ,             "88"  :Smile:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .


                  ,        "  "       .. :Smile:     ..,       .       8    8   ..          88     " "     100..  .                .              1204  ..  12   4.       25-30       .             10

----------


## leonid67

http://3dtoday.ru/blogs/qunix/the-ma...ting-2540-dpi/

----------

RA3PKJ

----------


## leonid67

3dtoday.ru/3d-models/khobbi/raznye-modeli/rabochaya-stantsiya-elektronshchika
    .     ,        .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> 


     ..,             25075    ?

----------

Boris..

----------


## RL3FW

> .  ,       ,       .


 ,               .       . 
*To:RA3PKJ*
       ?

----------


## RL3FW

.




> Z    ,      .       .


      .
        "Replirator Z18"  "Replirator G5"

----------

RA3PKJ

----------


## RL3FW

"Replikator G5". 1 -  ; 2 -  ,     ;  3 - ; 4 -     X/Y; 5,10 -   Z; 6 -; 7,8,11 -    .  9 -       Z.          Z18.

----------


## RL3FW

.   ?    .

----------


## leonid67

.     ,    ,   .       .
http://3dtoday.ru/blogs/imprinta-eng...ty-of-support/

----------


## leonid67

.   .    .     \ ,      .

----------


## leonid67

-    .   .    .             ?    .       .        .

----------


## leonid67

.       ,    ,      ,       .

----------


## leonid67

.      ,   .         ,   .    ,         ,     ,       .                    ,  ,  ,   . :Smile:     -  .  ,             .       .  :Razz:

----------


## leonid67

? ,     ,   ,        .       .    ,   ,   ,          .   ,     -    .

----------


## ra9dm

> ,


   .....    .     ... :Wink:

----------


## RV9CGZ

> -            .


           ,            ,          .      ,           .    ,      :
https://www.google.de/search?q=Fritz...mZ3yhaFlRefPM:
https://www.google.de/search?q=Fritz...quhNPctWE2p_M:
https://www.google.de/search?q=Fritz...nCYnauxU8evmM:
https://www.google.de/search?q=Fritz...ZAmvSoa9SCpFM:
http://www.wimo.com/kelemen-antennen_d.html

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ?


    ,  ?      ,         ,      ..,      .    :Smile:

----------


## R2DHG

.   ,  ,  .  :Razz:

----------


## leonid67

http://rusabs.ru/blogs/blog/tokoprov...ve-abs-plastik

----------


## RA3PKJ

,    3D-:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U3lUo9-gbI

----------


## UB0WBL

> .....    .     ...


           ,     ,    .

----------


## R2DHG

3dtoday -  D-Bot   (re-d-bot    ),      ,        .  :Razz:             ?

----------


## NICK_BNP

3D 

https://youtu.be/Mo7c-w8Adk4

https://youtu.be/s66Z6tJw0-0

https://youtu.be/PPKIkh31vD8

----------


## R2DHG

.    ,        +/- 0.3..0.4     .     Tevo -   .          - corexy      200x200,   "",     .      -    (     ) -   ,   ,  - zav, sprinter, zbolt,  .   -    ,   :Razz:

----------


## R2DHG

,     /      -     , ,  ,    (  - "3d "         ,      2 -          ,   "3D GLUE  3DM 250 "       ,         ),    abs,   /  /             (         100  )      "" ,       ,        ,    60     (       ,           ).

----------


## paguo-76M2fet

!
  -  /        ?           -   ...  :Smile: 
   3D-  ,    .    -    A4, ,  A5   .

 -   !

----------


## R2DHG

,       3  ,       .         ,   .       ,      ,        . 

  , ,      3 ,    .




> ,   .


        /,            ,    ,    ""  .

----------

UN7RX

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,    ,    "",   ,   .     ?


    ""       .        ..

----------

paguo-76M2fet

----------

paguo-76M2fet

----------


## UN7RX

*paguo-76M2fet*,   .           ,     3D              !  :Evil or Very Mad:          !

----------


## UT0UM

> 3d     ?


...

   ,   3     

       /, 
      -      

 3      3018  200   ?

..      
          1515 
  150

----------


## RV9CGZ

3    "Resin 3D-Drucker".                  "Z".           ,      
.                 .                    .          ""  .               .     .      ,                         .     .  2      .
    .                .            ,    .           .
               ,      ..

----------

RA3PKJ

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,    ""    .


       ,     .  1  ,   ,     60..     ,              .

----------


## R2DHG

,  ,      (

----------


## SKirov

> .


        -        .        .       ,   -   .      ,   " ",  ,    ,    )))    FDM          ,      :Cool:

----------

RA3PKJ

----------


## RA3PKJ

> !
>      6"       .      , ..     "" .       .        .       .              "",        .          0,01-0,1        .
>        ""    ..


,      .        :Smile: .

----------

